
Ask HN: Websites/Services like nugget.one - isuckatcoding
I recently found this amazing service called nugget.one. Basically they email you a cool&#x2F;interesting SaaS idea every day. While some ideas were a little out there (machine learning and pizza toppings?), others were actually really nice business opportunities.<p>I am wondering if there are other services out there like this. (Something free would always be nice).
======
pietrofmaggi
just some context. Nugged[0] is a service started by Justin Vincent and Ken
Wallace to present SaaS ideas with a discussion forum.

Justin talked about the idea on the podcast he's hosting with Jason Roberts,
Techzing live[1] and there's a discussion about Nugget on bootstrapped.fm[2]

[0] [https://nugget.one](https://nugget.one)

[1] 298: TZ Discussion – Enter the Nugget:
[http://techzinglive.com/page/1590/298-tz-discussion-enter-
th...](http://techzinglive.com/page/1590/298-tz-discussion-enter-the-nugget)

[2] [http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/introducing-nugget-we-
send-...](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/introducing-nugget-we-send-you-a-
new-saas-business-opportunity-every-day/4166)

~~~
boaticus
Correct! Also, I discuss it in an interview with Rob Walling on his podcast,
Startups For The Rest Of Us Episode 297 [3], as well as on The Nights and
Weekends Podcast Episode 43 [4]

[3]
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-297-h...](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-297-how-
to-charge-for-startup-ideas-with-guest-ken-wallace)

[4]
[http://nightsandweekendspodcast.com/episode43/](http://nightsandweekendspodcast.com/episode43/)

------
wingerlang
The most repeated thing I know about businesses are: "ideas are cheap". Why
would anyone pay $50+ for one idea per day? I guess there are some workshops
(whatever that means) as well but the idea thing seems to be the focus.

~~~
boaticus
Sure, ideas are cheap. That's definitely a truthy saying.

But Nugget isn't just offering ideas.

Nugget members are investing in a steady stream of software-solvable business
opportunities that at least one person has expressed a desire to pay real
money to have solved.

So, it's really about helping someone clear that first hurdle. Choosing an
idea.

But not just any idea: a viable one.

Pick an idea that someone has already said they'd pay for, an idea that
someone has taken the time to research and present to you in an objective way,
showing you the market size, market growth rate, competition landscape, tech
challenges, customer personas, and so forth.

The opportunities are sent out with quite a lot of thorough customer research,
market research, competitive analysis, and tech insight to give members a
fighting chance of deciding whether or not an idea is worth pursuing.

The vast majority of ideas we collect are rejected, but the ones that do get
through the gauntlet are highly refined. Refined enough, at least, to let an
entrepreneur jump in and start contacting potential customers and other first
steps on the business validation journey.

So, by the time the nugget gets emailed out, it's no longer just an idle idea
that someone may toss around over beers with friends, it's an outline of a
business hypothesis with clear next steps of validation, next steps to attempt
to make it a reality.

So just based on what our most successful customers are telling us they're
loving, the analysis is the biggest value for them.

Customers keep mentioning that the amount of analysis we're adding to these
ideas is really transformative. An idea that seems on the surface to be a non-
starter can really start to look viable for the right entrepreneur (there was
a nugget in the quilting niche that comes to mind that really surprised
everyone).

No, not every idea is right for every entrepreneur. There's a concept of
product-founder-fit at work here, where an entrepreneur may have to watch a
few weeks of nuggets roll by before spotting one that really seems perfect.
But we've seen it happen for a lot of our customers.

The community/discussion board is really a big mastermind session, for lack of
a better description. Even as small as it is right now 40 or so days after
launch, it's become a place where we support each other, there are
accountability threads where people report on their progress as they're
actively pursuing nuggets, people brainstorming tactics, challenging one
another. We've even seen a couple teams of co-founders form around these
ideas. There is even an idea pitch area where entrepreneurs kick around ideas
they bring in themselves; not nuggets, but their own ideas.

So, that's a bit about the value of the community.

A third value Nugget offers at the moment for members is a monthly workshop.
This will, undoubtedly grow and change as time goes by. The first workshop in
July was just a simple question and answer session where we kicked around
ideas to help a couple members move forward in their validation of their
chosen nuggets.

No, Nugget is probably not the right fit for everyone, but we're really
striving to add value, to not just be a site that peddles ideas. We're
focusing on helping entrepreneurs dig in, clear the hurdles that happen along
the way, and execute their chosen business idea.

Anyway, we're hoping this proves to be of some value to entrepreneurs!

~~~
wingerlang
Fair enough. Do you have some running tally of what ideas have been picked up?
I guess it is hard to list it so close to launch, though. Maybe in a year or
so.

------
dhruvkar
Love nugget.one for gaining insights into industries I know nothing about.
Just did the free trial, but not paying.

Another one is opportunityoverload.com. Not as focused as nugget, but similar.
More broad/industry-wide insights.

